# Relocating to Abu Dhabi



## Keely83 (Aug 20, 2015)

Hi, I am looking to relocate with my family (husband & 2 sons) to Abu Dhabi. I am looking to live near Al Raha Gardens, Khalidya City A, that kind of area. Can anyone suggest where is best as I want my children to be able to meet new friends asap. Also we will need a short term let until the visa process is sorted can anyone offer any advice or good estate agents to use please? Thank yoh


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

There are a number of posts similar to this. Which if you check through may be useful.
Most people spend the first month in a hotel or serviced apartments, once you are getting through the visa/id issues etc you can look to rent a place, If you manage to move into your chosen/available property within a month you have done quite well, again for most people the rents are taken out/ renewed annually. Not trying to be negative but the first couple of months here can be quite stressful/problematic unless you are lucky and your company is very proactive for you. Nothing is straightforward. good luck.


----------



## Keely83 (Aug 20, 2015)

Thank you very much for your reply, it's difficult as we don't have a date for moving so we can't really arrange an apartment


----------



## aleleeson (Jun 10, 2015)

I dont know that area too well but Al Zenia is really nice in my opinion.


----------



## kevinthegulf (Aug 16, 2009)

Keely83 said:


> Thank you very much for your reply, it's difficult as we don't have a date for moving so we can't really arrange an apartment


You can't do anything until you are here, the company should sort you out for the first month, I would suggest you check what they will do, there are loads of serviced apartments 1 or 2 bed (some bigger even) which in my opinion is better than hotels, however if you work for a rich company that pays meals laundry etc, why not a hotel.

When you start to deal with the agents here for getting a place to live, if you work on the principal that "their lips are moving so they are lying" you won't go far wrong, apologies to any honest ones out there


----------

